# Pre- Contest Diet plan



## indrox1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok here is a sample of my pre-contest diet plan. 120 days left until contest. Trying to get down to 8%bf or so. Hope I make it. I will be posting pics every couple weeks to show my progress. Carbs will lower the closer I get to contest day. 4 days of cardio and 4 days of weight training per week. Keeping it heavy! Cardio will increase as I get closer as well. I am now at 230lbs 5' 9".  

High Carb Pre-Contest Diet (example)

Meal 1 (7:00am)
2 Scoop whey protein

Meal 2 (8:00am)
6 egg whites 1 whole egg
1 slice low fat cheese
1 cup oatmeal

Meal 3 (10:30am)
1 sweet potato
2 oz almonds

Meal 4 (1:00pm)
8 oz flank steak 
steamed veg
1 cup brown rice

Meal 5 (4:00pm)
½ can tuna with relish
1 slice whole wheat bread

Meal 6 Pre-Workout (5:30pm)
1 scoop whey protein
1 apple

Meal 7 Post-Workout (8:00pm)
2 scoops whey protein
16 oz sport drink

Meal 8 (9:00pm)
8 oz chicken breast
salad with olive oil/vinegar dressing
4oz steamed green beans


2500 cal, 300 g protein, 250 g carbs, 50 g fat 





Low Carb Pre-Contest Diet (example)

Meal 1 (7:30am)
2 Scoops whey protein

Meal 2 (8:00am)
8 egg whites 1 whole egg
1 slice low fat cheese

Meal 3 (10:30am)
2 oz almonds
½ cup cottage cheese

Meal 4 (1:00pm)
8 oz chicken breast 
steamed veg


Meal 5 (4:00pm)
½ can tuna with relish

Meal 6 Pre-Workout (5:30pm)
2 scoops whey protein

Meal 7 Post-Workout (8:00pm)
2 scoops whey protein
1 small bagel

Meal 8 (9:00pm)
8 oz chicken breast
salad with olive oil/vinegar dressing



1800 / 2000 cal, 320 g protein, 50 g carbs, 40 g fat


----------

